# Why Can't They Just Let Her RIP?!?!?



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

*Governor wants to Know about Schiavo 911 Call *By: bpresken@sbgnet.com 


  Did Terri Schiavo's husband make a 911 call after she collapsed in 1990?
Governor Jeb Bush says there is doubt. . . and wants to find out. 
Terri Schiavo's parents have previously said their son-in-law waited more than an hour to make the call. An autopsy report released this week didn't say whether that was true or not. 
Bush says he might ask a state attorney to investigate the allegation. 
Terri Schiavo died March 31st after her feeding tube was disconnected despite unsuccessful attempts by Bush to keep her alive.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 17, 2005)

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry: I am sorry to open this can of worms, but you know, I am really upset over this.

First they wage this long drawn out court battle about what she really wanted.
Then, they did the autopsy when she died so the questions about abuse and her medical condiditon could be solved.

Then, the autopsy report comes out and shows no signs of trauma before her collapse, or after...AND it shows her to have been in a persistant vegetative state, BUT her parents say that the ME was wrong!

Now the damn Governor, as if he does not have better things to do with his time, pulls this crap.

I am just so darn happy we will be done with all the Bush's as leaders after the next elections!!!


----------



## coloradoemt (Jun 17, 2005)

My goodness!!! You are against the Bush folks because they won't leave this womans memory and her family alone. Then you use the same woman as a way to bash the Bush family. What exactly makes you different from them??


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2005)

Is this really a concern of the government?  George and Jeb think so, the Supreme Court thinks otherwise.  

Yeah yeah that's far too simple of a statement, but I do believe this has gone of far too long.  One of my favorite sites, fark.com, that lists crazy / important news stories with witty headlines wrote, "Jeb Bush continues to flagellate a deceased equine"   

I think it's time we moved on.


----------



## Firechic (Jun 17, 2005)

I had heard on the radio that they are reopening the case because authorities are questioning why it took her husband about an hour to call 911 after he found her collapsed on the floor.



> *I am just so darn happy we will be done with all the Bush's as leaders after the next elections!!! *


I guess you haven't heard that Jeb is thinking about running in the next election??


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 18, 2005)

OK, according to the autopsy report (which I have a copy of), the 911 call was made at 0540 on 25 Feb 1990.  Both Mr. Schiavo and Bobby Schindler (Terri's brother) were on scene when the medics arrived.  The paramedics reached her at 0552 and found her in VF. They intubated her and gave five doses of epi (1 by ETT, 4 IV), lidocaine by bolus and drip, Narcan, dopamine and was defibrillated seven times.

A pulse was noted at 0632, but a measurable SBP was not recorded until 0646 upon arrival at Humana Hospital-Northside.


It sounds like the good Governor is operating off hearsay again.  She was down for nearly an hour with no obtainable BP *AFTER * the paramedics arrived and she was in VF when they arrived, not to mention her BROTHER was there (from what the news said he lived with the Schiavos) so it makes the plausibility of the "he waited an hour" story seem highly unlikely.  I don't think the chances of her being able to be resuscitated after almost two hours of arrest at room temperature are even estimatable.  Like I said, I do believe the Governor is just pissed that he didn't get his way.  The family continues to delude themselves and I feel sorry for them.  I hope they find the solace they seek, but I don't see that happening at least in the forseeable future because of the ongoing actions such as this.

If anyone else has any questions about the autopsy report, please let me know and I'll be happy to send you a copy.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 18, 2005)

The main thing here is that this is NOT a political issue.  Governers, presidents, supreme court or anything like that needs to be involved in a case like this.  It is a matter of her doctors and her families making a decision.  The fact that her parents and husband who both supposedly cared about her couldnt get together and diplomatically reach a decision is ridiculous. Also the fact that this is still in the news is even more outrageous. Decisions like this are made EVERYDAY and we dont hear anything about it, why now?


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jun 17 2005, 10:59 PM
> * I had heard on the radio that they are reopening the case because authorities are questioning why it took her husband about an hour to call 911 after he found her collapsed on the floor.
> 
> 
> ...


 Laura Bush probably has the popularity for it....


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 18 2005, 12:51 AM
> * The main thing here is that this is NOT a political issue.  Governers, presidents, supreme court or anything like that needs to be involved in a case like this.  It is a matter of her doctors and her families making a decision.  The fact that her parents and husband who both supposedly cared about her couldnt get together and diplomatically reach a decision is ridiculous. Also the fact that this is still in the news is even more outrageous. Decisions like this are made EVERYDAY and we dont hear anything about it, why now? *


 Why now?

Because we have a Staunchly Conservitive Republican Goverment that wants to stand on "the high moral ground" and likes to get involved in everything that you can thump a bible at.... "Right to die" "Woman's right to choose" "ETOH sales on sundays" etc, etc, etc,

Jon


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Jun 17 2005, 06:04 PM
> * My goodness!!! You are against the Bush folks because they won't leave this womans memory and her family alone. Then you use the same woman as a way to bash the Bush family. What exactly makes you different from them??  *


 It is not that I am against the Bush folks for not leaving this womans memory alone.

I am not now, nor have I ever been, a Bush supporter, and this is not a good place to go into that.


I do have a problem with our elected leaders putting their perverbial noses into every problem that arises, when they know darn good and well they are over reaching their authority.  This is a personal religous issue for him.  And there are way to many issues he needs to be dealing with in the state to be wasting my time...yes, my time and the time of every other person who pays taxes in this state..on his personal religous issues.


----------



## Firechic (Jun 18, 2005)

> *If anyone else has any questions about the autopsy report, please let me know and I'll be happy to send you a copy.*



Where did you get a copy of her autopsy report?


----------



## Jon (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jun 18 2005, 09:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I had the same thoughts..... but it is probably on rotten.com or one of the other sites that specializes in morbid stuff...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 18, 2005)

Actually I got mine from the Washington Post website. It was released publicly in it's entirety as a PDF document.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 18, 2005)

current politics demands diversion, and there's no better media folly than Terry's case _(except maybe the run away bride & Jacko) _

with all due respect to Terry, and the multitudes of ex-humans langusihing, this is a non-story by spineless media 

~S~


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jun 17 2005, 07:59 PM
> * I had heard on the radio that they are reopening the case because authorities are questioning why it took her husband about an hour to call 911 after he found her collapsed on the floor.
> 
> 
> ...


 Somebody correct me if I'm wrong on these points.

1) I don't believe the husband is under any legal obligation to call 911 for her when he found her.  He is definately under a moral obligation, but a legal one would be pushing the limits of the government's power.

2) Even if he was under a legal obligation to call 911 for his wife, the statue of limitations on that ran out years ago...unless they intend on charging him with murder.

The government should have never been involved in this, other than the first couple of court cases.  For Congress to pass a special law for one person is asinine, considering how well they do governing the other 200+ million of us in this country.

I understand the grief that her parents are going through, along with the overwhelming desire that she could have recovered.  But for the parents to state, in light of all the medical evidence presented so far, that the ME was wrong in his autopsy shows that they will refuse to accept anything other than their version of the truth.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 18, 2005)

Well said.  

The parents are more or less delusional.  There is no other way I can even begin to describe it.  To refuse ten years down the line, with no sign of improvement and massive amounts of medical evidence stating that there will be no improvement, to realize that there will be no improvement and all that has been is all that can be done is beyond anything I can describe in any manner other than delusional.  I guess their religion, to which they have clung throughout this all, seems to make them value the quantitative standard of life over any qualitative measure of it.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 18, 2005)

The whole "time discrepency" issue is solely based on comments Michaael Schiavo made at two seperate times. In the 1992 malpractice lawsuit (2 years after the fact), he testified that he had found her at 5:00. In a 2003 interview (13 years after the fact), he said that he'd found her at 4:30. However, he also states that he called 911 immediately upon finding her.

So, was there really a delay, or is did he just misremember what time it was? I haven't seen anything that actually shows a record of any delay, and as others have pointed out, if she was down for that long a period of time, there never would have been this sad chapter in history because she'd have died 15 years ago.


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 19, 2005)

She has been dead for 15 years, they just finally let her go.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@Jun 19 2005, 12:16 AM
> * She has been dead for 15 years, they just finally let her go. *


 I don't define what the family did as "letting her go". They're still trying desperately to punish their son-in-law for doing the decent thing.  They haven't let go and probably never will.


----------



## ECC (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EMTPrincess_@Jun 17 2005, 12:13 PM
> * ...I am just so darn happy we will be done with all the Bush's as leaders after the next elections!!! *


 Gore weighed in on this subject too...Politicians are all scum, but Republicans are less repugnant than the liberals (there are no such thing as Democrats any more...just liberals  :angry: )


----------



## vtemti (Jun 19, 2005)

The parents were the ones fighting this, but were they picking up the tab? I think not. Role changes would have decided this long ago.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+Jun 19 2005, 02:33 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ Jun 19 2005, 02:33 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-EMTPrincess_@Jun 17 2005, 12:13 PM
> * ...I am just so darn happy we will be done with all the Bush's as leaders after the next elections!!! *


Gore weighed in on this subject too...Politicians are all scum, but Republicans are less repugnant than the liberals (there are no such thing as Democrats any more...just liberals  :angry: ) [/b][/quote]
 I happen to take some offense at that.  I'm a registered Democrat and I'm not a liberal in the typical Republicans definition of the word.  I'm a moderate, that is I wish we could silence the people on both extremes.  I have views that match some of both parties's stances but the reason I vote Democrat is that I have this strange belief in something called seperation of church and state- basically last time I checked the Constitution was supposed to be the framework for our nation, not the Bible.  

My "conservative" opinions 
1-I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who threaten me or those I care about. 
2-I believe we should execute MORE people and in the most gruesome, painful and public manner possible. The only appeals you get is to the Supreme Court and to the victims family. If they both say you're dead meat, then so be it. 
3-I believe that if you want to pray, go for it, so long as you don't demand everyone else do it to 
4-I believe that anyone who disrespects a combat veteran (meaning someone who actually was at a battle, the commander (above the rank of LTC) is not a combat veteran- sorry) should be handed over to the 101st or 82nd Airborne to be taught some respect. 
5-So what if the words "under God" are in the Pledge of Allegiance, get a life. 
6-If you're sentenced to prison, you should be made to do hard labor- fix roads, work on a farm, etc- you're there to repay a debt to society, not work out and watch TV. 
7-Rapists, child molesters, and wife beaters should be allowed to be beaten at will by their fellow inmates. After they have served their time, then they are handed over to the family (or families) of their victims for execution. 
8-Anyone caught selling drugs or trafficking in them should be force fed what ever drugs they were caught with. That should solve a couple of problems right there. 

My "liberal" opinions: 
1-I believe that if you aren't a direct threat, we should not invade, regardless of how "undemocratic" you think their government is or what they are doing to their own people. 
2-I could give a flying squirrel's taint about whether or not gays and lesbians can marry. Who cares? It's not the end of the world if they do. 
3-I don't believe in abstinence only sex ed. You aren't going to stop kids from having sex, so why pretend like you will? 
4-I think we should spend more money on education than on warfare. 
5-I believe that people should be required to prove they would be fit parents before being allowed to breed; involuntarily sterilization should be an option for dealing with those who can't contribute in a meaningful way to society. 
6-I think you should be required to take and pass with a score of >80% a test on American history, current events and politics before being allowed to vote. 
7-I think that Creationism has no role in our educational system.

Any questions?


----------



## CodeSurfer (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 19 2005, 04:26 PM
> * 1-I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who threaten me or those I care about. *


 Yes... 1 question.  Why would you use the guns on people you care about?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 20, 2005)

:lol:   PUt them out of my, uh, I mean THEIR misery.   :lol:    

I meant to say those that threaten those that I love.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

I knew he was 302.


----------



## Jon (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 19 2005, 05:26 PM
> * 2-I believe we should execute MORE people and in the most gruesome, painful and public manner possible. The only appeals you get is to the Supreme Court and to the victims family. If they both say you're dead meat, then so be it.
> *


 Heard a good one the other day...

Texas apparently enacted a law that speeds your trial and reduces your appeal with mulitple credible wittnesses and mutiple murders.... Most states don't want to kill, texas just put in an express lane....

In China, they publicly execute you by shooting you in the head... then charge the family for the bullet...


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 11:20 AM
> * I knew he was 302. *


 302?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45+Jun 20 2005, 07:45 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usafmedic45 @ Jun 20 2005, 07:45 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-TTLWHKR_@Jun 20 2005, 11:20 AM
> * I knew he was 302. *


302? [/b][/quote]
 Bordering insanity. 


OH

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I GET IT!


*I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who threaten me or those I care about*

_     I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who  threaten me_

_I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who threaten those I care about_


I THOUGHT IT SAID:



_I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those I care about._

BUT

Still 302.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jun 21, 2005)

I have my moments Whacker, but then again, from what I understand...so do you.     :lol:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 21, 2005)

> *
> Any questions? *




it's good that you _have_ a position, apathy is eating us alive these days...

~S~


----------



## ECC (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45+Jun 19 2005, 04:26 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (usafmedic45 @ Jun 19 2005, 04:26 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to take some offense at that.  I'm a registered Democrat and I'm not a liberal in the typical Republicans definition of the word.  I'm a moderate, that is I wish we could silence the people on both extremes.  I have views that match some of both parties's stances but the reason I vote Democrat is that I have this strange belief in something called seperation of church and state- basically last time I checked the Constitution was supposed to be the framework for our nation, not the Bible.  

My "conservative" opinions 
1-I own guns and don't have the slightest problem with using them on those who threaten me or those I care about. 
2-I believe we should execute MORE people and in the most gruesome, painful and public manner possible. The only appeals you get is to the Supreme Court and to the victims family. If they both say you're dead meat, then so be it. 
3-I believe that if you want to pray, go for it, so long as you don't demand everyone else do it to 
4-I believe that anyone who disrespects a combat veteran (meaning someone who actually was at a battle, the commander (above the rank of LTC) is not a combat veteran- sorry) should be handed over to the 101st or 82nd Airborne to be taught some respect. 
5-So what if the words "under God" are in the Pledge of Allegiance, get a life. 
6-If you're sentenced to prison, you should be made to do hard labor- fix roads, work on a farm, etc- you're there to repay a debt to society, not work out and watch TV. 
7-Rapists, child molesters, and wife beaters should be allowed to be beaten at will by their fellow inmates. After they have served their time, then they are handed over to the family (or families) of their victims for execution. 
8-Anyone caught selling drugs or trafficking in them should be force fed what ever drugs they were caught with. That should solve a couple of problems right there. 

My "liberal" opinions: 
1-I believe that if you aren't a direct threat, we should not invade, regardless of how "undemocratic" you think their government is or what they are doing to their own people. 
2-I could give a flying squirrel's taint about whether or not gays and lesbians can marry. Who cares? It's not the end of the world if they do. 
3-I don't believe in abstinence only sex ed. You aren't going to stop kids from having sex, so why pretend like you will? 
4-I think we should spend more money on education than on warfare. 
5-I believe that people should be required to prove they would be fit parents before being allowed to breed; involuntarily sterilization should be an option for dealing with those who can't contribute in a meaningful way to society. 
6-I think you should be required to take and pass with a score of >80% a test on American history, current events and politics before being allowed to vote. 
7-I think that Creationism has no role in our educational system.

Any questions? [/b][/quote]
 I will point out to you only that your party is run by the most liberal members of your party. Since, ostensibly, they were voted in there, they are representative of where your party wants to go. Unclench   , I am obviously not referring to you personally, as you are not referring to me personally.

As to your claims about separation of chruch and state, I would like your explanation of how 'In God we Trust' became our motto and appears in many places on government buildings and on our currency.

Your party does not hold the banner for the separation of Church and state...it is not even on their list of priorities, however as a gun toting, card carrying member of the Democratic Party, I think you should know that among your parties top priorities are:

Gun Control (Remember The Assault Gun Ban of 1994 has not prevented the use of any weapon regardless of it's type or origin in the commission of any crime)

Giving away your hard earned money to the poor who refuse to work...ask Hillary Clinton about her feelings on taxes. She is on record as saying that Americans had better get used to the fact that they (Democrats) are coming for a bigger share. I ask you: a bigger share? I am paying ludicrous ammounts of money in taxes. They are not getting any more to throw at social programs...if they do, it will be over my dead body!

Et cetera   

You want to spend more on Education? Are you kidding me? Take a look at your tax bill...THEY ARE THE #1 taxor on any property tax bill I have ever seen.  I say spend the money on the kids and unbloat their budget before I spend one more red cent on education.

Your comment about undemocratic countries and what they do to their own people comment is also very telling. I think you ought to give some thought about the 6 million people who were murdered in the Holocaust.

Besides that I could give the same flying squirel's taint about the rest of your 'liberal' views as they are not major priorities to me. So, no, I do not have any questions.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jun 21, 2005)

Okay, I think it's time to move this thread away from politics and back to EMS.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usafmedic45_@Jun 21 2005, 12:17 AM
> * I have my moments Whacker, but then again, from what I understand...so do you.     :lol: *


 I read the title as "just let er' rip"

I didn't know it meant Rest in peace. Every since I started taking the pain meds, I've been really loopy.. sometimes fruity. I've been a fruit loop.

If my leg didn't hurt, I wouldn't take them, but then I'd lose all interest in post on the forum b/c I'd be in bed crying like a baby from the pain.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@Jun 21 2005, 01:51 PM
> * I'd lose all interest in post on the forum b/c I'd be in bed crying *


 and what else is new???


----------

